# Pregnancy and MOM



## Ethana (Apr 14, 2001)

Was an IBS-C'er before pregnancy and, as you can imagine, have it worse than ever. Question is: Anyone know whether it's okay to take MOM (milk of magnesia) on a daily basis? Seems to be the only thing that really helps. Have told my OB/GYN, and he says okay to take, but I seem to remember there may be the chance that one may become either addicted, or develop a tolerance and then have to take larger amounts over time. Thanks.Ethana


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

In theory you shouldn't become addicted since MOM is an osmotic laxative, however since it can be quite strong some people do become depandent anyways.Have you tried taking magensium suppliments? Its essentially just like taking a lower dosage of MOM. Many of us use magnesium suppliments daily, I take ~500 mg every night before bed.Check with your doctor first of course, but it should be ok. Check out the constipation board for more info. I think there is a magnesium thread going.Good luck with yor pregnancy!


----------



## wishicouldgo (Jul 2, 1999)

Yes, my IBS-C is much worse being pregnant. I take MOM almost every day and doc said it's fine. I've never had to increase the amount in years. Good luck


----------



## wishicouldgo (Jul 2, 1999)

Also, I don't think you can develop a tolerance because all it does it draw water into the stool, it doesn't work on your bowel to stimulate it like laxatives do.


----------

